# why are chihuahuas so under estimated???



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

hi all i have a friend who has a springer spaniel and she allways makes fun of roxi because she is so small it annoys me a lot when she takes the piss out of her. evan though roxi listens to me and sits,stay ect when i tell her but her dog dont listen to her pulls her everywhere. she says its embarissing to walk roxi! i really dont see how i get so angry with her for saying all this :foxes15:
does anyone else have this problem with other people?
there so smart and she can leard or do anything else that another dog can do. grrrrr


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope my dogs are like a tourist attraction lol even my male friends adore them


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Nope my dogs are like a tourist attraction lol even my male friends adore them


your lucky! most people love her but i do get a few people laugh at her and take the mick a bit it so annoys me i would rather have a well behaved small dog that a dog i cant control


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

about 80% of the time my two get loads of attention - The other 20% of the time i get loads of "rat" and "thats not a real dog" comments. I just tend to give them a sarcastic answer back! 

Most people love my two though


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Natti said:


> about 80% of the time my two get loads of attention - The other 20% of the time i get loads of "rat" and "thats not a real dog" comments. I just tend to give them a sarcastic answer back!
> 
> Most people love my two though


yep i get them to its like aww F U lol it stupid i tend to give a dirty look and walk off, they are real dogs yeah they are tiny but very popular so how can people call tehm rats i get "get a real dog quite a lot" ive had big dogs all my life and if i wanted one i would have one lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I have only had a couple of cheeky comments.
There are no chi's near where i live, or at least i have never seen any, so most people love to see them, and ask questions about them too.
When i take them into the city centre, it's actually mostly men that will kneel down and talk to them and say how cute they are. lol

Just ignore the few ignorant folk out there, as hard as that may be. 
I bet if they actually got to know these wee dogs they would soon be converted. x


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

i used to get that when i had my chi mojo. sadly he passed away due to old age a couple of years ago 
i used to get people shouting 'oh look she thinks she is paris hilton' and 'yuk thats a rat'
i just smiled and said.....this is a canine that is required to be on a lead......and by the looks of it so should you!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> I have only had a couple of cheeky comments.
> There are no chi's near where i live, or at least i have never seen any, so most people love to see them, and ask questions about them too.
> When i take them into the city centre, it's actually mostly men that will kneel down and talk to them and say how cute they are. lol
> 
> ...


i so agree with that they lovely dog to look at and a joy to own  its so hard to ignore people like that. when roxi didnt have her jabs i allways took her everywhere carrying her i took her in the city centre and the amout of awww's i get i wish i had a £1 for every one lol


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I've gotten the rat comment a few times, but mostly people just ooohhh and aaahhhh over Chip. The best compliment I've gotten was actually 2nd hand-
My brother is a big time dog person... All kinds of dogs, but he breeds hunting beagles. He does NOT like toy breeds for some reason and has always teased me about my pugs. So when he met Chip, I fully expected the onslaught of remarks. I put Chip through his paces, you know, sit stay come, all that and no comments! A few days later I was talking to my mom and she said, "Jeff was pretty impressed with that new little dog of yours!" so apparently he was talking about him to my mom, AND was complimenting him! BIG compliment! :hello1:


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

codyann said:


> hi all i have a friend who has a springer spaniel and she allways makes fun of roxi because she is so small it annoys me a lot when she takes the piss out of her. evan though roxi listens to me and sits,stay ect when i tell her but her dog dont listen to her pulls her everywhere. she says its embarissing to walk roxi! i really dont see how i get so angry with her for saying all this :foxes15:
> does anyone else have this problem with other people?
> there so smart and she can leard or do anything else that another dog can do. grrrrr



You should start making fun of her dog not paying attention to her! Mean I know, but she would see it's no fun to have your loved one criticized!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

kellsandpup said:


> i used to get that when i had my chi mojo. sadly he passed away due to old age a couple of years ago
> i used to get people shouting 'oh look she thinks she is paris hilton' and 'yuk thats a rat'
> i just smiled and said.....this is a canine that is required to be on a lead......and by the looks of it so should you!


lol i like your reply  sorry to hear about your chi, they are such lovely pets i would have a million if i could


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Chimom4 said:


> You should start making fun of her dog not paying attention to her! Mean I know, but she would see it's no fun to have your loved one criticized!


yeah true she thinks she is higher than every ones else but i do have to be a bit carefull as its my boyfriends sister


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

When we first got Alfie my husband got a load of stick at work from his friends, mostly Lab or German Sherpherd owners. Loads of them said 'That's not a proper dog.' and 'Why can't you get a real dog?' to him. 

He gave what I think is a great come back to one guy who is a Labrador owner, this guy said 'A Chihuahua? That's not a proper dog! You want a proper dog like mine.' so hubby said 'Why is a Chihuahua not a proper dog?' and got the response 'It's too small!' to which he replied 'Hmm, but then a Labrador is much smaller than a Great Dane, so that means your dog must not be a proper dog either.'. :laughing6:


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

RosieC said:


> When we first got Alfie my husband got a load of stick at work from his friends, mostly Lab or German Sherpherd owners. Loads of them said 'That's not a proper dog.' and 'Why can't you get a real dog?' to him.
> 
> He gave what I think is a great come back to one guy who is a Labrador owner, this guy said 'A Chihuahua? That's not a proper dog! You want a proper dog like mine.' so hubby said 'Why is a Chihuahua not a proper dog?' and got the response 'It's too small!' to which he replied 'Hmm, but then a Labrador is much smaller than a Great Dane, so that means your dog must not be a proper dog either.'. :laughing6:


lol i like that one i think ill use that next time, i read that to my boyfriend and he laughed. that is so true what he said at the end that a lab aint a proper dog compared to a great dane.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I really mainly get positive comments. A couple times I have had people joke about them being guard dogs, that sort of thing, but I've never had anything negative said. There are a lot of chi's in my neighborhood as well. My next door neighbor has a chi and her Mother has 3 of them and she brings them over all the time. It's funny when I hear them bark because they sound so much like Pip and Roo. Then a street that borders mine there's about 5 different people that have chi's. It's like Chi town over here. :lol: There's lots more as well (one lady near me has her chi involved in agility training, he's an amazing little guy) and I also belong to a chi meet-up group.  It's very common for me to take mine for a walk and have someone come running over saying they have a chi too and they get down on the ground and Pip and Roo get all excited to see a new person, hehe. Especially Pip, he will jump in a new person's lap. Roo is friendly, but more shy.



Daisydoo said:


> Nope my dogs are like a tourist attraction lol even my male friends adore them


Same here exactly! Everyone goes nuts over my pups. I know I'm biased, but I honestly think it's impossible not to love them, unless you're a freak or something.  I have even converted quite a few guys. One of my male friends is totally smitten with my little ones. hehe.


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

tell me about it... ever since i told people i want a chihuahua, it's been Paris Hilton jokes and me walking around with a rat dressed in pink jokes... 

but i really don't care, i bet when i get my puppy people will realize it's just a dog like any other. 

i only think that if there wasn't such a stereotype about chihuahuas and their owners, more people would realize what a wonderful breed it is.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never had anyone say anything rude about my pups, but I don't take them in "public" much. They go with me everywhere, but my Mom sits in the car with them while I run in places. When I walk them, and people are out, they run up and say, "awwwwwwww!" The pups first reaction to that is all of them sitting on my feet. :lol: Like it's their ground of protection. :lol: My middle daughters BF did say they were all ugly. :lol: We all got a kick out of that. I said, "well at least the kid stated his mind." He is just mad cause they don't like him, and bark at him all the time. :wink: :lol: But no, no ugly comments, not that it would make me rats a** anyway. When someone says something tacky about your pup, just have fun at their expense.  Give what you get, so to speak.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

AshtrayGirl said:


> tell me about it... ever since i told people i want a chihuahua, it's been Paris Hilton jokes and me walking around with a rat dressed in pink jokes...


I do think they tend to get a bad rap in the media. I had one male friend who had a bad attitude when I told him I was hopefully getting 2 chihuahua's. He went on about what an awful breed they were, yappy, got the Paris jokes etc. etc. Silly stuff, I would just yawn and roll my eyes at him. :lol: Now that I have them, he's totally changed his view and really loves them.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I live with my Chi's 24/7 by choice.

If I come across anyone who doesn't like it, I just think that the faster I never see that person the better, and move along.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I live with my Chi's 24/7 by choice.
> 
> If I come across anyone who doesn't like it, I just think that the faster I never see that person the better, and move along.


Cheers to that!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

AshtrayGirl said:


> tell me about it... ever since i told people i want a chihuahua, it's been Paris Hilton jokes and me walking around with a rat dressed in pink jokes...
> 
> but i really don't care, i bet when i get my puppy people will realize it's just a dog like any other.
> 
> i only think that if there wasn't such a stereotype about chihuahuas and their owners, more people would realize what a wonderful breed it is.


yeah most defo, just because celebritys have them that they are stereotyped, what are you looking for a girl or a boy? hope you get one soon


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

jazzman said:


> I live with my Chi's 24/7 by choice.
> 
> If I come across anyone who doesn't like it, I just think that the faster I never see that person the better, and move along.


yeah i know what you mean, i would do the same but its my boyfriends sister which annoys me evan more, i love chihuahuas they are so loving and a pleasure to own, i do get a few nice comments about roxi and thats exacly what i say to them


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good call Alan!
I feel the same.
If you dont like my furry kids, you dont like me, and have no buisness being in my company.
In other words, sling yer hook pal! lol x


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

foggy said:


> I do think they tend to get a bad rap in the media. I had one male friend who had a bad attitude when I told him I was hopefully getting 2 chihuahua's. He went on about what an awful breed they were, yappy, got the Paris jokes etc. etc. Silly stuff, I would just yawn and roll my eyes at him. :lol: Now that I have them, he's totally changed his view and really loves them.


yeah i do think that if they got to see the breed properly and meet them instead of just assuming all this stuff that it would change there view well some of there views


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

TLI said:


> I've never had anyone say anything rude about my pups, but I don't take them in "public" much. They go with me everywhere, but my Mom sits in the car with them while I run in places. When I walk them, and people are out, they run up and say, "awwwwwwww!" The pups first reaction to that is all of them sitting on my feet. :lol: Like it's their ground of protection. :lol: My middle daughters BF did say they were all ugly. :lol: We all got a kick out of that. I said, "well at least the kid stated his mind." He is just mad cause they don't like him, and bark at him all the time. :wink: :lol: But no, no ugly comments, not that it would make me rats a** anyway. When someone says something tacky about your pup, just have fun at their expense.  Give what you get, so to speak.


yeah i think i should start saying my mind about it when people say stuff. i just wish that if people dont have anything nice to say then dont say anything at all


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

foggy said:


> I really mainly get positive comments. A couple times I have had people joke about them being guard dogs, that sort of thing, but I've never had anything negative said. There are a lot of chi's in my neighborhood as well. My next door neighbor has a chi and her Mother has 3 of them and she brings them over all the time. It's funny when I hear them bark because they sound so much like Pip and Roo. Then a street that borders mine there's about 5 different people that have chi's. It's like Chi town over here. :lol: There's lots more as well (one lady near me has her chi involved in agility training, he's an amazing little guy) and I also belong to a chi meet-up group.  It's very common for me to take mine for a walk and have someone come running over saying they have a chi too and they get down on the ground and Pip and Roo get all excited to see a new person, hehe. Especially Pip, he will jump in a new person's lap. Roo is friendly, but more shy.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here exactly! Everyone goes nuts over my pups. I know I'm biased, but I honestly think it's impossible not to love them, unless you're a freak or something.  I have even converted quite a few guys. One of my male friends is totally smitten with my little ones. hehe.


you are so lucky i would love to live in your neighbour hood  if i am honest since i moved i have not seen one chihuahua owner here  i would love to do agility but i get taken the mick out of and then it makes me feel a bit silly  thats why ive never put roxi in for it, there are so many people out there who are just rude and should keep there comments to there selfs


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I used to have a few people who would rip Honey off, after some abuse they say nothing anymore!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I used to have a few people who would rip Honey off, after some abuse they say nothing anymore!


im glad to hear that did they just stop or did you say anything to them to get them to stop


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> im glad to hear that did they just stop or did you say anything to them to get them to stop


Oh I have abused a few people now over Honey. The way I react I guess it all up to how I actually know the person. 
The very 1st day I got Honey I took her to my Aunty's house and her Boyfriend that I had never met, said, oh look a rat bring it here so I can feed it to my dog.
Well i'm not going to repeat what I said but lets just say he was very quite for the rest of my visit!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Oh I have abused a few people now over Honey. The way I react I guess it all up to how I actually know the person.
> The very 1st day I got Honey I took her to my Aunty's house and her Boyfriend that I had never met, said, oh look a rat bring it here so I can feed it to my dog.
> Well i'm not going to repeat what I said but lets just say he was very quite for the rest of my visit!


lol! i would snap if i felt comfortable like in my house or a family members house. i just think it so srud that people think they have the right to talk to a complete stranger like that, it does make me so angry :foxes15:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> lol! i would snap if i felt comfortable like in my house or a family members house. i just think it so srud that people think they have the right to talk to a complete stranger like that, it does make me so angry :foxes15:


I dont care who I am with or where I am, If someone thins they can say something nasty about my dog they are going to know about it!
I mean really where do people get off?
I couldnt imagine them having the guts to say something nasty to me about 
my children, so why my dog !!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I dont care who I am with or where I am, If someone thins they can say something nasty about my dog they are going to know about it!
> I mean really where do people get off?
> I couldnt imagine them having the guts to say something nasty to me about
> my children, so why my dog !!


lol that is so true you wouldnt just go up to osme one and say you look like a rat or something stupid like that i suppose, but i do find it a bit harder as the main cukprit is my boyfriends sister and i cant really tell her to stick it really lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> lol that is so true you wouldnt just go up to osme one and say you look like a rat or something stupid like that i suppose, but i do find it a bit harder as the main cukprit is my boyfriends sister and i cant really tell her to stick it really lol


I remember my own brother once saying stuff to Honey. He would push her away if she jumped on his leg to say hello, and yell ahh get that bloody dog off me. I said.
"She is My dog, this is her house, if you dont like it them leave!"
He is always nice to her now and pats her every time he visits!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I remember my own brother once saying stuff to Honey. He would push her away if she jumped on his leg to say hello, and yell ahh get that bloody dog off me. I said.
> "She is My dog, this is her house, if you dont like it them leave!"
> He is always nice to her now and pats her every time he visits!


haha, good if there in your house then they should be nice honey is a georgeous little chihuahua how is her diet going?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> haha, good if there in your house then they should be nice honey is a georgeous little chihuahua how is her diet going?


Her diet I think is going well!
I really want to weigh her today but I'm a bit scared
I am taking her for a drive today about 1 hour away
and then on the way home I should weigh her......
but if she hasnt lost any weight I think I might cry!!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Her diet I think is going well!
> I really want to weigh her today but I'm a bit scared
> I am taking her for a drive today about 1 hour away
> and then on the way home I should weigh her......
> but if she hasnt lost any weight I think I might cry!!


aww bless ya im sure she has lost weight, howe much has she got to loose?


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

codyann said:


> yeah most defo, just because celebritys have them that they are stereotyped, what are you looking for a girl or a boy? hope you get one soon


thanks! i'm looking for a girl  me and the boyfriend got a rescue a year ago (a senior water dog mix) and i visit my parents who have lots of dogs, so i think a girl would be easier for them to accept.

but i'm going to get her from another country, arround here chihuahuas have such a bad rep, only back yard breeders who breed for fragile miniatures


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Natti said:


> about 80% of the time my two get loads of attention - The other 20% of the time i get loads of "rat" and "thats not a real dog" comments. I just tend to give them a sarcastic answer back!
> 
> Most people love my two though


As someone who has had domesticated rats,I can tell you tame, friendly rats can be adorable. So maybe when someone says "rat" to your chihuahua, the reply should be," Thanks, of course my chi is as cute as a rat".


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, first thing is I don't care what anyone thinks about my dogs, but I've never had a negative comment about Lavender. Everyone adores her and wants to hold her and love on her. If I did get a negative comment, the silly person who made it would surely regret it for a long time. I don't put up with nonsense. One of my favorite stories is about a little Bichon Frise who was entered in an obedience trial. A guy who had a German Shepherd made a nasty comment to the Bichon's owner saying she needed to get a real dog. She ignored him. When it came time for the "noise reaction" test, the German Shepherd was put in a sit and the owner left his sight. They then dropped metal garbage can lids behind the dog and he bolted and ran to where his owner had disappeared. Then the little Bichon went for the "noise reaction" test. When they dropped the garbage can lids, he looked around behind him, but didn't move. He stayed put and wasn't a bit upset about it. Guess who passed the test and who didn't. As the Bichon owner was leaving the test area, she walked by the German Shepherd owner and said "You really should get a real dog!" What goes around, comes around. 

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Well, first thing is I don't care what anyone thinks about my dogs, but I've never had a negative comment about Lavender. Everyone adores her and wants to hold her and love on her. If I did get a negative comment, the silly person who made it would surely regret it for a long time. I don't put up with nonsense. One of my favorite stories is about a little Bichon Frise who was entered in an obedience trial. A guy who had a German Shepherd made a nasty comment to the Bichon's owner saying she needed to get a real dog. She ignored him. When it came time for the "noise reaction" test, the German Shepherd was put in a sit and the owner left his sight. They then dropped metal garbage can lids behind the dog and he bolted and ran to where his owner had disappeared. Then the little Bichon went for the "noise reaction" test. When they dropped the garbage can lids, he looked around behind him, but didn't move. He stayed put and wasn't a bit upset about it. Guess who passed the test and who didn't. As the Bichon owner was leaving the test area, she walked by the German Shepherd owner and said "You really should get a real dog!" What goes around, comes around.
> 
> Jeanette


lol i would of liked to see that. was that your bichon frise?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

My husband _was_ the only one who ever made derogatory comments about Chis to me...When I mentioned getting one, he said he wanted 'a real (read: large) dog, not a yippy little dog'. 

Now, he walks a tiny girl, wearing a dress, on a pink leash, every day, and when she gets 'yippy', he thinks it's the cutest thing ever! He kisses her and tells her how pretty she is all the time!

Mine don't get alot of exposure to the outside world other than potty time on their leash. Pedro is a biter, so we can't be overly social.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

kimr said:


> My husband _was_ the only one who ever made derogatory comments about Chis to me...When I mentioned getting one, he said he wanted 'a real (read: large) dog, not a yippy little dog'.
> 
> Now, he walks a tiny girl, wearing a dress, on a pink leash, every day, and when she gets 'yippy', he thinks it's the cutest thing ever! He kisses her and tells her how pretty she is all the time!
> 
> Mine don't get alot of exposure to the outside world other than potty time on their leash. Pedro is a biter, so we can't be overly social.


lol does your husband get any stick for walking them with pink on? roxi likes to nip other dogs evan if they are huge lol and they all back down it just shows that size dont matter in dog world. lol


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> lol i would of liked to see that. was that your bichon frise?


haha .. no, it wasn't my Bichon. I've had Bichons for many years and belong to a Bichon forum much like our Chihuahua forum. The owner of the Bichon is a member of that group. She has Bichons who excel in obedience. I'll never understand why anyone would want to make a nasty remark about something dear to someone else, whether it be a child, friend, pet, hobby, whatever. Anyone who makes a nasty remark to me is going to get something back, probably not nice at all and something they will remember for a long time. One time, a man I worked with made some kind of remark about the money I spent on my dogs, don't remember exactly what he said or why. I knew he was a golfer and asked him how much he spent on golf last year and how happy were his golf clubs to see him when he got home at night or if his golf clubs ever alerted him to a fire to made an autistic child smile. He never made another comment. I'm a very nice lady, really I am, but I've been single for a long time and I know how to stand up for myself. Don't mess around in my business if you don't want to tangle with a mean old broad!

Jeanette )


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> haha .. no, it wasn't my Bichon. I've had Bichons for many years and belong to a Bichon forum much like our Chihuahua forum. The owner of the Bichon is a member of that group. She has Bichons who excel in obedience. I'll never understand why anyone would want to make a nasty remark about something dear to someone else, whether it be a child, friend, pet, hobby, whatever. Anyone who makes a nasty remark to me is going to get something back, probably not nice at all and something they will remember for a long time. One time, a man I worked with made some kind of remark about the money I spent on my dogs, don't remember exactly what he said or why. I knew he was a golfer and asked him how much he spent on golf last year and how happy were his golf clubs to see him when he got home at night or if his golf clubs ever alerted him to a fire to made an autistic child smile. He never made another comment. I'm a very nice lady, really I am, but I've been single for a long time and I know how to stand up for myself. Don't mess around in my business if you don't want to tangle with a mean old broad!
> 
> Jeanette )


aww i thaught it was your because of your siggy  yeah exactly no one should make a remark about it and its true about them waking you up because of a fire ect, i dont care hwat people say about roxi she is my baby and i love her to bits i just wish that people wouldnt be so damn rude! :foxes15:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

a "old"friendofmine use tocall Elise a rat and now shes put all over facebook saying she wants a chihauhau!! x


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> a "old"friendofmine use tocall Elise a rat and now shes put all over facebook saying she wants a chihauhau!! x


hahaha you can see why she does thaough they are amazing little dogs  
you should message her and say i thaught they were rats lol!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I musst b elucky as I have not yet met anyone who hasa said anyhting bad about my two boys, I even took Jake to teh MCC expecting snobbery as Jake is not to standard.

Instead the people just fell in love with him and a few kept giving him treats and stroking him, of course Jake loved the attention.

Sorry to hear your getting upset with your friend, you know people get negative when they feel jealous etc. Maybe she makes fun becuase she feels inferior.

Just a thought

Deme x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i did email her saying how can you want a so called rat she emailed me back saying i was an idiot etc!!
pfft hopefully she dont get one as she wouldnt care for it! x


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Deme said:


> I musst b elucky as I have not yet met anyone who hasa said anyhting bad about my two boys, I even took Jake to teh MCC expecting snobbery as Jake is not to standard.
> 
> Instead the people just fell in love with him and a few kept giving him treats and stroking him, of course Jake loved the attention.
> 
> ...


yeah ive never thaught of it that way, what you mean by hes not to standard? i think that she just thinks shes better than me in every way shape and form. im glad that you had a good time at the mcc


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> i did email her saying how can you want a so called rat she emailed me back saying i was an idiot etc!!
> pfft hopefully she dont get one as she wouldnt care for it! x


aww i hope she dont get one then anyone who can call a animal a bad name makes you think what would they do next, and if im honest they are expensive dogs and because thay are so small they need extra care and a lot of respect


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> aww i thaught it was your because of your siggy  yeah exactly no one should make a remark about it and its true about them waking you up because of a fire ect, i dont care hwat people say about roxi she is my baby and i love her to bits i just wish that people wouldnt be so damn rude! :foxes15:


It's a proven fact that dogs make people calmer, can bring down blood pressure, bring smiles to young and old alike. They sniff out termites, bedbugs, drugs at airports, and cancer. They protect policemen. The dog in my siggy is Cosmo, my 12-year-old Bichon who is a certified therapy dog. We visit the Children's Library twice a week and really enjoy doing it. On Mondays we visit with pre-school kids who pet Cosmo and hug him and give him kisses. On Wednesdays, the kids are older and they read stories to Cosmo. The first thing I did after I retired almost five years ago was get Cosmo certified. Therapy dogs provide a valuable service and certainly give back to society, not to mention search and rescue dogs, fire rescue dogs, avalanche rescue dogs, and the millions of dogs who just provide people with someone to love. As a single gal who lives alone, I wouldn't trade my two little dogs for anything. Yes, I have lots of family and friends, but they don't live with me. Cosmo and Lavender are here 24/7, when I'm happy or sad, when I'm having a good day or bad, if I can't sleep at 2:00 a.m., whatever. You can't buy that kind of love and devotion.

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> It's a proven fact that dogs make people calmer, can bring down blood pressure, bring smiles to young and old alike. They sniff out termites, bedbugs, drugs at airports, and cancer. They protect policemen. The dog in my siggy is Cosmo, my 12-year-old Bichon who is a certified therapy dog. We visit the Children's Library twice a week and really enjoy doing it. On Mondays we visit with pre-school kids who pet Cosmo and hug him and give him kisses. On Wednesdays, the kids are older and they read stories to Cosmo. The first thing I did after I retired almost five years ago was get Cosmo certified. Therapy dogs provide a valuable service and certainly give back to society, not to mention search and rescue dogs, fire rescue dogs, avalanche rescue dogs, and the millions of dogs who just provide people with someone to love. As a single gal who lives alone, I wouldn't trade my two little dogs for anything. Yes, I have lots of family and friends, but they don't live with me. Cosmo and Lavender are here 24/7, when I'm happy or sad, when I'm having a good day or bad, if I can't sleep at 2:00 a.m., whatever. You can't buy that kind of love and devotion.
> 
> Jeanette


yeah you have said that so perfectly well, dogs are just amazing and extremly smart, when i had a pekingese i only had him for 2 years becasue the former owner treated him so bad he had a heart murmer his muscles werent working as they should and basically from the day i got him and took him vets he was on tablets for all sorts he was ment to be 4 when i got him but because he was white he could get away from it but infact he was 14! i was not happy i was devistated when i foudn out what had condition he was in. and he finally past at the age of 16 with fluid in his lungs all because a man didnt pay any attention to him :foxes15: you have a pretty impressive bichon tehn if he can cope with all that going on. when im sad ill just look at roxi and oick her upa nd hug her and il feel instantly better i would be lost with out a dog by my side


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> yeah you have said that so perfectly well, dogs are just amazing and extremly smart, when i had a pekingese i only had him for 2 years becasue the former owner treated him so bad he had a heart murmer his muscles werent working as they should and basically from the day i got him and took him vets he was on tablets for all sorts he was ment to be 4 when i got him but because he was white he could get away from it but infact he was 14! i was not happy i was devistated when i foudn out what had condition he was in. and he finally past at the age of 16 with fluid in his lungs all because a man didnt pay any attention to him :foxes15: you have a pretty impressive bichon tehn if he can cope with all that going on. when im sad ill just look at roxi and oick her upa nd hug her and il feel instantly better i would be lost with out a dog by my side


Cosmo loves being a therapy dog. He is very sweet, kind and gentle, a happy little guy who loves everyone and especially the kids. He just sparkles when we go into the library and he sees all the little kids waiting for him. He smiles, waves his beautiful tail, sits right down to get loved on. He's beautiful, has good manners, he's a great ambassador for Bichons and dogs in general. Some little kids who used to be afraid of dogs aren't now because of Cosmo. I firmly believe that anyone who would mistreat or harm an animal would just as quickly mistreat or harm a child. With me, it really is "love me, love my dog." I can't imagine living without them in my life. Wouldn't even want to try!

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Cosmo loves being a therapy dog. He is very sweet, kind and gentle, a happy little guy who loves everyone and especially the kids. He just sparkles when we go into the library and he sees all the little kids waiting for him. He smiles, waves his beautiful tail, sits right down to get loved on. He's beautiful, has good manners, he's a great ambassador for Bichons and dogs in general. Some little kids who used to be afraid of dogs aren't now because of Cosmo. I firmly believe that anyone who would mistreat or harm an animal would just as quickly mistreat or harm a child. With me, it really is "love me, love my dog." I can't imagine living without them in my life. Wouldn't even want to try!
> 
> Jeanette


i totally agree with that if someone mistreats a animals then its only a matter of time till they do it to a human, my boyfriend wernt that keen on animals when he met me a year ago and he said he was allergic to them but i have 2 cats and my baby girl roxi and he loves them and aint had a problem with there fur at all, i do think that your bichon is a great exaple of the breed. i bet that feels good knowing that you have mad a differance to peoples lives. i hate a house with out a dog its to quiet. it is the same with me love me love my animals my boyfriends says i love roxi more than him lol!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*why are chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> i totally agree with that if someone mistreats a animals then its only a matter of time till they do it to a human, my boyfriend wernt that keen on animals when he met me a year ago and he said he was allergic to them but i have 2 cats and my baby girl roxi and he loves them and aint had a problem with there fur at all, i do think that your bichon is a great exaple of the breed. i bet that feels good knowing that you have mad a differance to peoples lives. i hate a house with out a dog its to quiet. it is the same with me love me love my animals my boyfriends says i love roxi more than him lol!


Yes, it's a good feeling to interact with the kids and Cosmo and see the smiles. It's a good thing to do. My ex-husband accused me of caring more about my dogs than him, and I said he was right. The dogs loved me more and treated me better than he did! )

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Yes, it's a good feeling to interact with the kids and Cosmo and see the smiles. It's a good thing to do. My ex-husband accused me of caring more about my dogs than him, and I said he was right. The dogs loved me more and treated me better than he did! )
> 
> Jeanette


aww bless ya, yeah i know what you mean i do just say yeah i do love them more than him hehehe  is it snowing near you? do you take your chihuahua aswell to see the children?


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> aww bless ya, yeah i know what you mean i do just say yeah i do love them more than him hehehe  is it snowing near you? do you take your chihuahua aswell to see the children?


No, we don't have snow yet. We're kind of in a valley between the Smokey Mtns and the Cumberlands and are a little protected. They are predicting snow up in the higher elevations. Lavender isn't a certified therapy dog, so she doesn't get to go visit the children. I hope she might be a therapy dog one day though. She has the temperament for it. It would keep me hopping to have two of them visiting difference places. The dog has to be clean and nicely groomed. Perhaps when Cosmo doesn't want to do it any more, I will get Lavender certified. I know a Shetland Sheepdog who is 16 and is still an active therapy dog. I hope Cosmo is still at it at that age and even longer!

Jeanette


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been laughing at some of the stories and comebacks. I hear mean comments regularly about the Chis. I worked for a lady once, in a grooming shop, that told me if a dog was smaller than a football, it wasn't a real dog. Well, she had an Old English Bulldog. I had finally had enough one day and was just _not _in the mood to listen to any of her nasty remarks. I politely looked at her and said, "Well, at least my dogs don't look like they ran face first into a brick wall." Oh, she didn't like that one bit, but she never made another nasty comment about mine anymore. Personally, I don't like the flat nosed or bully breeds, but I don't degrade them. That's just my preference, but I had let her comments slide for way too long.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Hubby and I went to a machine auction one time and I'd taken Willow with me. (she's just over 2 lbs) Well, no sooner did we get there, than some guy said something to another about "long haired rats". My hubby, who is a big boy, walked over, picked her up and started carrying her around. You can bet no one is going to mess with someone his size carrying a tiny chihuahua. For the rest of the day, all I heard were "ohhs" and "ahhs" over Willow. LOL! It was hilarious.

I also have been called "abusive" by a lady in town who "rescues" dogs. She thinks I'm abusive cause I crate train my pups and that when I'm not home, they are crated.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

FurKidMommy said:


> I've been laughing at some of the stories and comebacks. I hear mean comments regularly about the Chis. I worked for a lady once, in a grooming shop, that told me if a dog was smaller than a football, it wasn't a real dog. Well, she had an Old English Bulldog. I had finally had enough one day and was just _not _in the mood to listen to any of her nasty remarks. I politely looked at her and said, "Well, at least my dogs don't look like they ran face first into a brick wall." Oh, she didn't like that one bit, but she never made another nasty comment about mine anymore. Personally, I don't like the flat nosed or bully breeds, but I don't degrade them. That's just my preference, but I had let her comments slide for way too long.


Good one! The people who make comments are usually the people who don't feel good unless then can bring someone else down, bully types. They usually don't handle criticism well at all or anyone who stands up to them. That's why I never hesitate to just let 'em have it, right between the eyes!

Jeanette


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Maleighchi said:


> Hubby and I went to a machine auction one time and I'd taken Willow with me. (she's just over 2 lbs) Well, no sooner did we get there, than some guy said something to another about "long haired rats". My hubby, who is a big boy, walked over, picked her up and started carrying her around. You can bet no one is going to mess with someone his size carrying a tiny chihuahua. For the rest of the day, all I heard were "ohhs" and "ahhs" over Willow. LOL! It was hilarious.
> 
> I also have been called "abusive" by a lady in town who "rescues" dogs. She thinks I'm abusive cause I crate train my pups and that when I'm not home, they are crated.


I love the big guy with a tiny dog scenario. I'll bet no one dared say anything! ) Good for your husband. Would have loved to see that. I've always used crates and couldn't have gotten along without them. I worked up until five years ago and wanted my dogs to be safe when I was gone. They were crate trained when puppies and then confined to the kitchen as they got older. They love their crates and still go into them willingly and are content. It's a lot more abusive to let them run loose where they can chew electrical cords or get something and choke on it, get caught behind or under furniture, or fall off of something. I'll bet that same lady would criticize a mother who put her adventuresome little son in a playpen while she ran the vaccuum. I did that and didn't make any apologies. He would have most surely been hurt if I hadn't kept him where he was safe when I had to take my eyes off of him. He grew up just fine, you know. None the worse for wear, and he did grow up, without any skull fractures or broken bones.

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

FurKidMommy said:


> I've been laughing at some of the stories and comebacks. I hear mean comments regularly about the Chis. I worked for a lady once, in a grooming shop, that told me if a dog was smaller than a football, it wasn't a real dog. Well, she had an Old English Bulldog. I had finally had enough one day and was just _not _in the mood to listen to any of her nasty remarks. I politely looked at her and said, "Well, at least my dogs don't look like they ran face first into a brick wall." Oh, she didn't like that one bit, but she never made another nasty comment about mine anymore. Personally, I don't like the flat nosed or bully breeds, but I don't degrade them. That's just my preference, but I had let her comments slide for way too long.


you have more guts than me lol, what did she say when you said that to her?


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Maleighchi said:


> Hubby and I went to a machine auction one time and I'd taken Willow with me. (she's just over 2 lbs) Well, no sooner did we get there, than some guy said something to another about "long haired rats". My hubby, who is a big boy, walked over, picked her up and started carrying her around. You can bet no one is going to mess with someone his size carrying a tiny chihuahua. For the rest of the day, all I heard were "ohhs" and "ahhs" over Willow. LOL! It was hilarious.
> 
> I also have been called "abusive" by a lady in town who "rescues" dogs. She thinks I'm abusive cause I crate train my pups and that when I'm not home, they are crated.


lol! once i seen a huge bloke walking a tiny chihuahua in town and he really didnt give a damn it was a funny site i must admit and his ch was so cute, how is crating them in the day abusive?  lol, i used to do it to roxi but now shes house trained i let her have run of the hallway when im out.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

My hubby was embarrassed to walk the girls when we first got them. He walks them now and will push them in the stroller, if they need to be. I also dress all four of them in pink (it's their "signature color"). :coolwink:

We usually don't get many negative comments but it happens every once in awhile. Never once someone gets to know my girls. They are very well behaved and NOT yappy, ankle biters.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> My hubby was embarrassed to walk the girls when we first got them. He walks them now and will push them in the stroller, if they need to be. I also dress all four of them in pink (it's their "signature color"). :coolwink:
> 
> We usually don't get many negative comments but it happens every once in awhile. Never once someone gets to know my girls. They are very well behaved and NOT yappy, ankle biters.


i was lucky my hubby werent embarrased to walk roxi though when we go to my mums and walk her shitzu hes fine, i must admit though we dont have the doggie stroller over here, he will walk roxi when i put her clothes on


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Why are chihuahuas so underestimated?

I have no idea, but have been meaning to post a similar post actually.

Since owning Louie and getting to know him he is wonderful. He can do everything a 'bigger' dog can if not better. He's very smart and picked up 'sit' in 24hrs. Hes the perfect size to walk and not be pulled over or dragged anywhere. And he makes the perfect snuggle buddy as hes small so you don't get squished 

I think people who make silly comments are just very small minded or trying to make themselves look clever in front of people.

I haven't had any negative comments yet, but i'm sure I will at some point. In which case if they offend my dog ill offend their kids/other half. No skin off my nose!

Some people need to learn to just keep their trap shut!

In the words of Thumper from Bambi "If you cant say nuthin nice,don'tsay nuthin at all"


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

codyann said:


> you have more guts than me lol, what did she say when you said that to her?


Nothing. I think I shocked her more than anything. She was used to me not saying anything. If looks could kill, though, I wouldn't be typing this today. LOL After that, she never said anything else about my dogs and I never said anything else about hers.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Why are chihuahuas so underestimated?
> 
> I have no idea, but have been meaning to post a similar post actually.
> 
> ...


yeah they can do anything that a bigger dog can, i did really want to do agility with roxi but i get but shes to small and all the other crap, i didnt do it in the end because i felt silly  on youtube there is a really good chihuahua doing agility but i aint got the confidence now 
lol i like that "in the words of thumper and bambi" 
roxi leared sit in about 15 mins with help from some chicken lol


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

FurKidMommy said:


> Nothing. I think I shocked her more than anything. She was used to me not saying anything. If looks could kill, though, I wouldn't be typing this today. LOL After that, she never said anything else about my dogs and I never said anything else about hers.


lol so tahts ok then atleast she didnt sack you for it  do you still work with her? the thing is that if she probs met your chis she would like them


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> No, we don't have snow yet. We're kind of in a valley between the Smokey Mtns and the Cumberlands and are a little protected. They are predicting snow up in the higher elevations. Lavender isn't a certified therapy dog, so she doesn't get to go visit the children. I hope she might be a therapy dog one day though. She has the temperament for it. It would keep me hopping to have two of them visiting difference places. The dog has to be clean and nicely groomed. Perhaps when Cosmo doesn't want to do it any more, I will get Lavender certified. I know a Shetland Sheepdog who is 16 and is still an active therapy dog. I hope Cosmo is still at it at that age and even longer!
> 
> Jeanette


aww ok i think its going to snow here the sky is white lol, i hope you do get lavender certified. thats such a nice name for a chi lavender what made you think of that?what is the average age for a bichon? chis can live up to 23 or summin like that,


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I've only had one neg comment and that was when none of the dogs were with me. I was buying dog food and a man asked what type of dog I had, when I told him chihuahuas he said"why don't you get a real dog" needless to say he left with me giving him an earful. When I go out with the girls all I have ever gotten was positive comments. Everyone just loves them. They draw a crowd hee hee.

Lori


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah the good defo outweighs the bad as far as comments go.
Over the past 2 days though 2 of my so called friends on Facebook have made cheeky comments cause i have the pics up of my 3 in their santa suits.
I said well dont look if a cute doggie offends.
One said it was kinda creepy, and the other said oh dear...sad.
Unreal!
I am not sad havin these 3 babies in my life, i was before i got them though that is for sure!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> Yeah the good defo outweighs the bad as far as comments go.
> Over the past 2 days though 2 of my so called friends on Facebook have made cheeky comments cause i have the pics up of my 3 in their santa suits.
> I said well dont look if a cute doggie offends.
> One said it was kinda creepy, and the other said oh dear...sad.
> ...


its so annoying aint it, surely if we want to dress them up and take pictures we can! i have loads of picktures up of roxi on my facebook and i dont get any bad comments on them but its it the street that annoys me, hey atleast you are in the festive spirit!  did they message you back by the way?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

No they didnt say anything else, and to be honest i dont think i will allow them on my page again, cause they rarely even visit it, and then all of a sudden they feel the need to so they can be cheeky.

I dont dress mine up very often at all actually, just in bad weather to keep warm.
But those wee outfits were too cute to pass up on, and it was a friend on here that told me about them and where to get them so i did. lol
I dont care about those 2 folk enough to let them upset me anymore, they are sad the ones in my book. ha!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> No they didnt say anything else, and to be honest i dont think i will allow them on my page again, cause they rarely even visit it, and then all of a sudden they feel the need to so they can be cheeky.
> 
> I dont dress mine up very often at all actually, just in bad weather to keep warm.
> But those wee outfits were too cute to pass up on, and it was a friend on here that told me about them and where to get them so i did. lol
> I dont care about those 2 folk enough to let them upset me anymore, they are sad the ones in my book. ha!


Totally agree. They're not worth your time. I really hate when people can't be bothered until they have something bratty to say. That's the worst. Urgh.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Terri said:


> One said it was kinda creepy, and the other said oh dear...sad.
> Unreal!


Non-dog people can get horribly bent out of shape over nothing, can't they ?
Of course, make one comment about how creepy their kids look in their pics and
they get even more bent out of shape.


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

oh, if we start on non-dog people and their kids, we have a subject to talk for weeks! honestly, nothing pisses me off more than the dirty looks i get if my dog barks, or if i sit him under the table outside a café. apparently, it's ok to loathe my poor doggy who's clean and dewormed because he's near their table, but i have to put up with their kids screaming and throwing temper tantrums and throwing food at each other.
don't get me wrong, i know a dog is not the same as a child, i would never compare them, but i think that my dog is a part of my family, and people have no reason to be bothered by that. noisy annoying children, on the other hand... 

i've had people pulling their kids away from my dog and saying stuff like "don't touch it, honey, it's dirty" or "you can catch a disease", or "it's evil and it's going to hurt you". it's not like my dog can hear it and get offended, but i can!
it makes me sad that those people teach their kids to hate dogs, and they will teach their kids, and so on.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

AshtrayGirl said:


> oh, if we start on non-dog people and their kids, we have a subject to talk for weeks! honestly, nothing pisses me off more than the dirty looks i get if my dog barks, or if i sit him under the table outside a café. apparently, it's ok to loathe my poor doggy who's clean and dewormed because he's near their table, but i have to put up with their kids screaming and throwing temper tantrums and throwing food at each other.
> don't get me wrong, i know a dog is not the same as a child, i would never compare them, but i think that my dog is a part of my family, and people have no reason to be bothered by that. noisy annoying children, on the other hand...
> 
> i've had people pulling their kids away from my dog and saying stuff like "don't touch it, honey, it's dirty" or "you can catch a disease", or "it's evil and it's going to hurt you". it's not like my dog can hear it and get offended, but i can!
> it makes me sad that those people teach their kids to hate dogs, and they will teach their kids, and so on.


that is so wrong that people say that to you i dont think ive had it quite that bad, what do you do when you hear that stuff? yeah same i get so many dirty looks for roxi barking its like get over it its a dog barking and??? lol
my aniamls are my kids if you ask me i talk to them lik eyou talk to a kid i feed them like you do a kid so they are my babbies


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> No they didnt say anything else, and to be honest i dont think i will allow them on my page again, cause they rarely even visit it, and then all of a sudden they feel the need to so they can be cheeky.
> 
> I dont dress mine up very often at all actually, just in bad weather to keep warm.
> But those wee outfits were too cute to pass up on, and it was a friend on here that told me about them and where to get them so i did. lol
> I dont care about those 2 folk enough to let them upset me anymore, they are sad the ones in my book. ha!


yeah you can do without the neg comments, i only dress roxi up on cold days to  yeah defo dont let it get to ya


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

jazzman said:


> Non-dog people can get horribly bent out of shape over nothing, can't they ?
> Of course, make one comment about how creepy their kids look in their pics and
> they get even more bent out of shape.


yeah init imagine all the greif you would get for it, or if you look at a kid in the wrong way and the parents start shouting in the street then that is ok but they can make comment sto us about our dogs and upset us. it makes me so angry maybe i should develope selective hearing lol!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Non-dog people can get horribly bent out of shape over nothing, can't they ?
> Of course, make one comment about how creepy their kids look in their pics and
> they get even more bent out of shape.


That's the thing Alan, they have several dogs between them!
All huskies.
One of them came with us when we were going to see our first husky Storm, then the same when we got the other 2 and he ended up with his 3 due to that.
He cant even control them and they take the mick out of him too. haha!!

The other guy has 11 huskies and races them.
I think it is the small dog thing.
They couldnt believe that i wanted chis, and i dont think they approved.
Like i care!
My man was the bigger husky fan although i did all the training and looking after while he worked.
The racer is a real snooze cause you cant actually talk to them unless it's about racing or huskies.
I mean i love my dogs, all of them, but i was only ever after family members and i couldnt be bothered talking about that non stop.
I actually have a personality.
Having said that i do talk chi a lot more, but i dont bore the tatas off of folk. lol
Chi's are defo my kind of dog, but i do love the huskies loads too.
I just visit them for now, now and then, and i live in a flat too which doesnt help.

Sorry for the speal, but wanted to explain their thinking behind the cheek.


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

codyann said:


> that is so wrong that people say that to you i dont think ive had it quite that bad, what do you do when you hear that stuff? yeah same i get so many dirty looks for roxi barking its like get over it its a dog barking and??? lol
> my aniamls are my kids if you ask me i talk to them lik eyou talk to a kid i feed them like you do a kid so they are my babbies


i usually just give them an evil look and walk away.

i get the opposite a lot too, parents who try to stop their kids from touching the dog so they won't bother him, and since he's a rescue in the beginning i got worried, not knowing how he would react, but he's an angel with kids, they pet him, pull his hair, and he's fine, so now i just tell the kids to pet away 

that reminds me, i gotta find a little time and post some pictures of him in the "other pets" section.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

You know even with me having 3 dogs and 3 kids, when we are out and see any dog big or small I never let my kids near them. Even when some say "it's ok, it won't bite" you just never know. Dogs can smell a scent that might trigger them, and not worth a lifetime scar on my kids. Honesty, I dint think you can fully trust any dog in certain situations. And i LOVE dogs




AshtrayGirl said:


> oh, if we start on non-dog people and their kids, we have a subject to talk for weeks! honestly, nothing pisses me off more than the dirty looks i get if my dog barks, or if i sit him under the table outside a café. apparently, it's ok to loathe my poor doggy who's clean and dewormed because he's near their table, but i have to put up with their kids screaming and throwing temper tantrums and throwing food at each other.
> don't get me wrong, i know a dog is not the same as a child, i would never compare them, but i think that my dog is a part of my family, and people have no reason to be bothered by that. noisy annoying children, on the other hand...
> 
> i've had people pulling their kids away from my dog and saying stuff like "don't touch it, honey, it's dirty" or "you can catch a disease", or "it's evil and it's going to hurt you". it's not like my dog can hear it and get offended, but i can!
> it makes me sad that those people teach their kids to hate dogs, and they will teach their kids, and so on.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

AshtrayGirl said:


> oh, if we start on non-dog people and their kids, we have a subject to talk for weeks! honestly, nothing pisses me off more than the dirty looks i get if my dog barks, or if i sit him under the table outside a café. apparently, it's ok to loathe my poor doggy who's clean and dewormed because he's near their table, but i have to put up with their kids screaming and throwing temper tantrums and throwing food at each other.
> don't get me wrong, i know a dog is not the same as a child, i would never compare them, but i think that my dog is a part of my family, and people have no reason to be bothered by that. noisy annoying children, on the other hand...
> 
> i've had people pulling their kids away from my dog and saying stuff like "don't touch it, honey, it's dirty" or "you can catch a disease", or "it's evil and it's going to hurt you". it's not like my dog can hear it and get offended, but i can!
> it makes me sad that those people teach their kids to hate dogs, and they will teach their kids, and so on.


People never cease to amaze me.  I have a child and I expect her to behave in public. I, also, expect my dogs to behave. They are my furry kids. There are too many people out there that let their children run wild or do whatever. I don't much care for bumper stickers but I have one that I just HAD to have. It says, "I Love Dogs. . .It's Humans That Annoy Me". LOL


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

Ivy'sMom, I totally agree with you, that's why i never incentive kids to go near my dog, and in the beginning, when i wasn't 100% sure how he would react, i would pick him up and tell them the puppy doesn't want to play, or something.

i just don't see the point of parents teaching their kids that dogs are dirty, or evil. when my godson was little i would just teach him that we don't touch doggies we don't know, cause they might not like it.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

AshtrayGirl said:


> i usually just give them an evil look and walk away.
> 
> i get the opposite a lot too, parents who try to stop their kids from touching the dog so they won't bother him, and since he's a rescue in the beginning i got worried, not knowing how he would react, but he's an angel with kids, they pet him, pull his hair, and he's fine, so now i just tell the kids to pet away
> 
> that reminds me, i gotta find a little time and post some pictures of him in the "other pets" section.


lol same here ill defo look out for those pics


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

AshtrayGirl said:


> Ivy'sMom, I totally agree with you, that's why i never incentive kids to go near my dog, and in the beginning, when i wasn't 100% sure how he would react, i would pick him up and tell them the puppy doesn't want to play, or something.
> 
> i just don't see the point of parents teaching their kids that dogs are dirty, or evil. when my godson was little i would just teach him that we don't touch doggies we don't know, cause they might not like it.


i do see where your both coming from, when i was a little girl i went to someones house for something and her dog bite me it was only a little yorkie but still i had to go hospital it werent nice. but i do think that parents should encourage there dogs around people that they know and trust with there dogs else they will end up scared and running and then maybe causing a accident


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> aww ok i think its going to snow here the sky is white lol, i hope you do get lavender certified. thats such a nice name for a chi lavender what made you think of that?what is the average age for a bichon? chis can live up to 23 or summin like that,


Lavender came from a rescue group and she was already named. I thought I would change her name, but decided not to after I met her. Lavender is a plant that has calming and soothing properties and that fits her very well. Cosmo and I had a very hard time after my Bichon girl, Lacy, passed in early July. Lavender came to live with us late in August and she was very calming and soothing for us. She is very sweet and she makes me smile and she gets Cosmo to play with her. She snuggles with me and Cosmo and she is helping my heart heal. Cosmo was sad for a long time, but he's doing better now. Bichons usually live 15-18 years, perhaps up to 20 years in some cases. I know of several that have reached 18-20 years. They are usually a healthy breed and act like puppies most of their life. 

Jeanette


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> its so annoying aint it, surely if we want to dress them up and take pictures we can! i have loads of picktures up of roxi on my facebook and i dont get any bad comments on them but its it the street that annoys me, hey atleast you are in the festive spirit!  did they message you back by the way?


hahahaha ... they would have a field day with me and my dogs! I make greeting cards and use my dogs on them a lot. I have tons and tons of pictures of my dogs in all kinds of costumes, hats, glasses, with flowers, etc. I have pictures of Lacy in a purple boa, a blond wig, a pink hat and with flowers around her neck. I have pictures of Cosmo is a black silk top hat, bow tie and cummerbund. Cosmo has lots of costumes, a skunk, a duck, a cowboy, Santa suit, pumpkin, lizard. The kids love Cosmo in his costumes. I get a kick out of doing it and bless anyone who would dare to make a nasty comment. Lacy loved to pose for pictures. You could see it on her face. She knew she was pretty! Cosmo loves to have his picture taken, too. I don't have pictures like that of Lavender yet, but I will! She is adorable and I see many great pictures in her future. She will be on many of my greeting cards, too.

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Lavender came from a rescue group and she was already named. I thought I would change her name, but decided not to after I met her. Lavender is a plant that has calming and soothing properties and that fits her very well. Cosmo and I had a very hard time after my Bichon girl, Lacy, passed in early July. Lavender came to live with us late in August and she was very calming and soothing for us. She is very sweet and she makes me smile and she gets Cosmo to play with her. She snuggles with me and Cosmo and she is helping my heart heal. Cosmo was sad for a long time, but he's doing better now. Bichons usually live 15-18 years, perhaps up to 20 years in some cases. I know of several that have reached 18-20 years. They are usually a healthy breed and act like puppies most of their life.
> 
> Jeanette


wow thats a long time, how old was lavender when you got her? what made you get a chihuahua? its horrible when a pet passes its so hard esp if they are your world like myn are to me


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

the only thing atm that bugs me about smaller dogs, my chi will be trained not to
is when owners let their dogs bark all the time.....at my dogs and at me.
if my dogs bark they are corrected as its bad behaviour but their dogs are allowed to go off and mine get agitated....
barking is not cute....


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



AshtrayGirl said:


> Ivy'sMom, I totally agree with you, that's why i never incentive kids to go near my dog, and in the beginning, when i wasn't 100% sure how he would react, i would pick him up and tell them the puppy doesn't want to play, or something.
> 
> i just don't see the point of parents teaching their kids that dogs are dirty, or evil. when my godson was little i would just teach him that we don't touch doggies we don't know, cause they might not like it.


One of the goals of therapy dogs is to teach children how to approach and interact with a dog, any dog. Since Cosmo interacts with pre-school kids a lot, we get to do this. Many of the kids know Cosmo and they come up to him, offer him a hand, and pet him. Those who don't know him are told how to approach him and how to interact with him. Cosmo is totally calm, just sits there smiling, waiting to get loved on. He gets hugged and kissed a lot! It isn't necessary to approach him carefully, but it's good for the kids to know how to do it. He's a good teacher!

Jeanette


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> wow thats a long time, how old was lavender when you got her? what made you get a chihuahua? its horrible when a pet passes its so hard esp if they are your world like myn are to me


Lavender came to live with me and Cosmo in August and she turned two in September. I have had three Chihuahuas before and really love the breed. Lacy had cancer and her illness and passing were so very hard and painful. I didn't think I could breathe without her in my world. She was my best friend for more than 13 years. She owned my heart. I didn't love Cosmo less. I just had a connection with Lacy that I've never had with any other dog. I wasn't going to get another dog, but Cosmo was so sad and he had a bad time. The vet said he needed a companion, so I started looking at the rescue groups in the area. I saw Lavender's picture and knew she was the one. I'm sure Lacy picked her out for us and meant for her to come and live with us. Lavender makes me smile and she loves Cosmo and snuggles with him and gets him to play with her. She's always on my lap and she gives me kisses. She is a little ray of sunshine at our house and we love her.

Lacy's web page -
lacyhomepage

Jeanette


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



AshtrayGirl said:


> Ivy'sMom, I totally agree with you, that's why i never incentive kids to go near my dog, and in the beginning, when i wasn't 100% sure how he would react, i would pick him up and tell them the puppy doesn't want to play, or something.
> 
> i just don't see the point of parents teaching their kids that dogs are dirty, or evil. when my godson was little i would just teach him that we don't touch doggies we don't know, cause they might not like it.


A mother at the library one day, not a "regular" that comes all the time, told her little girl not to touch Cosmo because he might be dirty. I smiled and informed her that Cosmo was not dirty, he got bathed and groomed regularly, he sleeps in my bed every night and he is healthy and clean. He even gets his teeth brushed! She didn't say any more. She got a lot of dirty looks from the other mothers who know and love Cosmo and are happy for their children to interact with him. You would think she would have sense enough to know a dog allowed in the library and certified to interact with the kids would not be dirty. Her little girl had wanted to pet Cosmo and I had smiled and told her it was OK, he was a certified therapy dog, and she should offer him her hand and then pet him. I wonder if the mother thought I just walked in off the street with Cosmo. Cosmo is always clean, shining white, and brushed and combed. He also wears a bandana that says he's a therapy dog. Arghhhhh!

Jeanette

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> hahahaha ... they would have a field day with me and my dogs! I make greeting cards and use my dogs on them a lot. I have tons and tons of pictures of my dogs in all kinds of costumes, hats, glasses, with flowers, etc. I have pictures of Lacy in a purple boa, a blond wig, a pink hat and with flowers around her neck. I have pictures of Cosmo is a black silk top hat, bow tie and cummerbund. Cosmo has lots of costumes, a skunk, a duck, a cowboy, Santa suit, pumpkin, lizard. The kids love Cosmo in his costumes. I get a kick out of doing it and bless anyone who would dare to make a nasty comment. Lacy loved to pose for pictures. You could see it on her face. She knew she was pretty! Cosmo loves to have his picture taken, too. I don't have pictures like that of Lavender yet, but I will! She is adorable and I see many great pictures in her future. She will be on many of my greeting cards, too.
> 
> Jeanette


you will have to post them on here awell  i dont have any funny costumes for roxi only things that keep her warm when i walk her on these really cold night.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow to all of this!

I have so many friends guys and girls that love my Chis. Most of my guy friends and realatives will be the ones "talking" about the Chis saying "WHY are you so small!!" "GROW!" "Is this even a breed" All those nice little comments but at the same time while they are saying this they are petting, snuggling, allowing kisses and giving them hugs so I think they still love the little girlies they are just guys have think having little dogs are silly! When behind closed doors they love them JUST as much as we do.

If I ever got a real ignorant comment which I never have because when people say things I can tell it's a joke but if it ever came along I wouldn't hold back on telling them how I feel or having them reword theirselves before I got ticked because my girls are apart of my life and I love them too much to let somebody be stupid! lol


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> you will have to post them on here awell  i dont have any funny costumes for roxi only things that keep her warm when i walk her on these really cold night.


I'll have to make a web page with pictures of the dogs in their costumes, etc. 

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> I'll have to make a web page with pictures of the dogs in their costumes, etc.
> 
> Jeanette


yeah make sure you do  ill look forward to seeing them


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That's kinda where I'm coming from. It's that some dog owners really don't even know their dogs limits. I let people pet my girls all of the time, but I still am careful of their body language etc. They have never tried to snap, they love the attention, but some dogs don't care for children and with some kids I can see why, I guess that's why I'm leary with my own children. I think it helps that ours dogs are arounds alot of kids though. 



codyann said:


> i do see where your both coming from, when i was a little girl i went to someones house for something and her dog bite me it was only a little yorkie but still i had to go hospital it werent nice. but i do think that parents should encourage there dogs around people that they know and trust with there dogs else they will end up scared and running and then maybe causing a accident


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> That's kinda where I'm coming from. It's that some dog owners really don't even know their dogs limits. I let people pet my girls all of the time, but I still am careful of their body language etc. They have never tried to snap, they love the attention, but some dogs don't care for children and with some kids I can see why, I guess that's why I'm leary with my own children. I think it helps that ours dogs are arounds alot of kids though.


exactly, even if i trust my dogs (and i mean trust as much as you can trust an animal, you have to always be attentive), i can't trust other people's just cause they say so. 

it's the same with dog interaction. when we go to the park, some people are always telling me to take mine off the leash. let's forget that that's illegal, for a second. i'm not going to let my dog off the leash just because you say your dog is "sweet and nothing will go wrong". i've had my dog attacked on the leash by one of those dogs that their owners think are so well trained they can be lose in a public place. and i've had one tell me i'm being mean to my dog because he needs to "run free", and "don't i trust my dog!?" this woman wanted me to "trust my dog" running free in a small garden next to a main road. 

i guess the conclusion that we can take from all these situations is that people are always going to have opinions on our dogs, whether we like it or not


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> yeah make sure you do  ill look forward to seeing them


Web page with some pictures of Cosmo and Lacy in costume.

Costumes.html

Jeanette


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Web page with some pictures of Cosmo and Lacy in costume.
> 
> Costumes.html
> 
> Jeanette


awww !!! they look so cute! they defo love dressing up


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Why are Chihuahuas*



codyann said:


> awww !!! they look so cute! they defo love dressing up


I always loved the "I am soooo pretty!" look on Lacy's face. She would pose and look so satisfied with herself. She was a classy lady, loved to be clean and neat, always proper and very pretty. 

Cosmo has had his picture taken so many times, he automatically squints when he sees a camera, anticipating the flash. Sometimes I have to hesitate and wait for him to relax before taking a picture.

Hoping to get some good Christmas pictures of Cosmo and Lavender!

Jeanette


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

codyann said:


> lol does your husband get any stick for walking them with pink on? roxi likes to nip other dogs evan if they are huge lol and they all back down it just shows that size dont matter in dog world. lol


No, none at all! But it wouldn't phase him if he did...He's very comfortable with himself, thank goodness, and he loves his little girl to pieces. We were trying to watch tv the other night and both dogs were jumping all over us, and he looked at me over their heads and said "Can you even begin to remember life without them?" I thought it was so sweet, considering he wanted a St. Bernard or Rottweiler!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have seen more and more big guys with chis lately. Went on a few Harley rides and a couple of big burley guys had them with them on their bike. It was so cute. 
My DH refuses to walk Zoey in pink so I have a black harness for when he walks her when we are camping.
I get the rat comment all the time, just roll my eyes and walk away. As for the Paris Hilton comments, I hate those, I have had chis longer then she has been on this earth.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I have had very few negative comments. Mostly mine get soooo much positive attention especially with their cute clothes on! I have to say that if a "supposedly" friend said that to me then I wouldn't consider them my friend anymore. Friends do not treat ppl like that. I don't care how they feel bout your dog....it's YOUR dog and your family member.....something very special to you and if someone bashes you and your dog...they are just not your friend. I don't think that's someone I would want to be around.


----------

